# Rogue Steering Heating



## schollr (12 mo ago)

My new Model Y has a heated steering wheel which comes on and turns off during a trip without any input from me. As I live in Hawaii, I don't want, or like, the steering wheel to be heated. I can't find anything in the controls to change the state of, or turn off, the steering wheel heating. Can anyone help?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

schollr said:


> My new Model Y has a heated steering wheel which comes on and turns off during a trip without any input from me. As I live in Hawaii, I don't want, or like, the steering wheel to be heated. I can't find anything in the controls to change the state of, or turn off, the steering wheel heating. Can anyone help?


It used to be on the main climate control screen. I'm assuming it still has to be there with the most recent V11 update.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Check your driver profiles. Do you have the steering wheel heater turned on on any of those?


----------

